# Hallo liebe WoW-Spieler auf dem Server "Aegwynn"



## hallo762 (15. Oktober 2013)

Wir DieLebendenLegenden suchen derzeitig neue Spieler.  

 Wir sind eine Gilde die etwas anders ist als andere Gilden. Wir sind keine Massenmemberorientierte Gilde sondern eine kleine Gilde die sehr viel Wert auf Teamplaying legt. Unsere Member sind zwischen 16 und 50 Jahre alt. Werte und Normen die wir von unseren Membern erwarten sind in der heutigen WoW Zeit nicht mehr gang und gebe. Dadurch findest du in unserer Gilde viele Member die man als "old school" bezeichnet. Was zu einem sehr freundlichen offenen und Hilfsbereiten Gildenklima führt. Wir sind eine Gilde die etwas anders ist als andere Gilden. 



 Wir freuen uns auf dich ! DieLebendenLegenden 

http://www.dll.de.vc


----------

